# 7-MONTH LIMPING AFTER RUNNING LIKE A NUTTER



## Tiptop2000 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just wanted to see if anyone else has encountered the same problem. Our puppy started limping on her back left leg after a holiday in the Lakes at 5-months old, when she may have over-run (we were with our family who have a fully grown weimaraner) and also fell through a cattle grate. She now limps on the same left leg after going on what we like to call her 'mental 2 mins', when she runs around like a nutter. It only re-occurs when she goes mad like this, basically running as fast as she can and often without direction! She is now 7 and it has happened half a dozen times since we were in the Lakes.

Anyone else had a similar problem and can help give us some guidance?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Tiptop2000, and welcome to the forums! What you describe as her "mental 2 mins" is often called "the zoomies" (technical name). LOL! Have you had her vet take a look at that back left leg yet? Maybe I am overly cautious, but when in doubt, I usually ask the vet. At 7-months-old, she could just have a sprain, but it could be a stress fracture. too. Her vet would be able to tell.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Definitely have the vet check that out immediately. Riley's little limp and bunny hop quickly escalated.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I concur with seek the advise of a good Vet that is used to seeing athletic/performance dogs. Possibly a stress fracture which an x-ray would rule out, but sprains, tendon or ligament injuries are most common. X-rays generally won't work on this type of injury so I would seek a facility that has the equipment to do MRI scans. Legs are easily MRI'd (as opposed to moving organs). Anasthesia is usually required to at least partially sedate the dog. 
Speaking from some experience, I would go full bore from the start, meaning go for the big test. Injuries like this can linger when just treated symptomatically and in the end you wind up getting the MRI anyway, but have lost several months of the young dogs development and probably numerous trips to the vet so in the end probably spend as much or more. Be certain to be forthcoming with your Vet as to when and what happened, including the roughhousing with the adult dog and the fall in the cattle guard.

Good Luck!
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with Willow. I bypassed my regular vet when June had a on going limp. The cost of a MRIs is about half of what they used to be and are twice as good. In my area $1200 is the average cost but it varies depending on where you live.


----------



## Tiptop2000 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks all, we think a trip to the Vet is probably the best. We live in the UK and bought Darci from a Vet so I will get in touch with him in the first instance as he knows the breed. Let me know if anyone else has experienced similar limps. Fingers crossed.


----------

